# Programmas / Software >  Skype neiet...

## Larisa

Lūgums palīdzēt ar padomu. Ievajadzējās pavecam _notebook_ ar XP uzinstalēt Skype. Viss notika, tik mēģinot to palaist, izmeta paziņojumu par _fēleri_ - d3d9.dll  ::  Nav ne jausmas, kas tas ir par zvēru. Būšu pateicīga, ja ieteiksiet kādu risinājumu.

----------


## tornislv

kas tas par fēleri, nepateikšu, bet ja nu tas XP ir kaut kāds SP1 vai SP2, tad iesaku pameklēt Googlē pēc interneta resursa oldversions vai līdzīga, tur var iegūt vecākas programmu versijas, Skype ieskaitot.

----------


## JDat

Notebook. Tas ir portatīvai dators.
Fēleris. No kurienes tas ievazāts, to tu pati labāk zināsi.

Kuram te patika aizrādīt par valodu?

:P

Kas attiecas uz problēmu. Jau sen jūtos apkrāpts, lietojot jaunākās Skype versijas. Athlons pateica cieti: "Nejājies! Uzinstalē Skype 3.5 un miers!" Pat palīdzēja. Skype vairs nerada problēmas. Bija kaut kāds kļūdas paziņojums sākumā, bet iestatījumos veiksmīgi tika atslēgts.

Jebanarium bļaimuh! Kune Leningrad bombier und dīze ject!

----------


## Ar4

Var novilkt atsevišķi d3d9.dll,bet visdrīzāk directx vienkārši vēsturisks. Var start -> run -> dxdiag, un iečolēt.

----------


## karloslv

Da nu jums jaunākās skaipa versijas ar supersmaidiņiem, reklāmām un ko tik vēl ne. Lietoju tīru 2.2 versiju un nekādu reklāmu un uzpūstu burbuļpogu, tikai tas, kas vajadzīgs.

----------

